
What I learned from spending a year as a solo machine learning researcher - edmack
https://medium.com/@DavidMack/what-i-learned-from-spending-a-year-as-a-solo-machine-learning-researcher-7f2266203d94
======
ashs
Thanks David for sharing your experience.

